# kovachii in Lima Peru



## gonewild (Jul 17, 2010)

I had a short visit with Alfredo Manrique at his nursery. He is constantly making seed with his P. kovachii plants.

Alfredo with his wild collected kovachii breeding plants.






He uses every flower to make seed so it is rare to see more than one bloom open at any given time. 
This one is just opening up.





Most of his flowers look like this.





His older undivided plants make an attractive plant even without flowers.









This year he is growing out more pk hybrids.





This is one of his stud plants.
I don't remember the name but it is one he used to make one of the first hybrids.





This was a bloom from the hybrid made crossing kovachii with the above flower.
Now Alfredo has back crossed it to kovachii.


----------



## Heather (Jul 17, 2010)

VERY cool to see! Great photos! Thanks Lance.


----------



## Shiva (Jul 17, 2010)

That beautiful stud is probably Living Fire.


----------



## John Boy (Jul 17, 2010)

These pictures are stunning!!! Thanks so much for posting!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 17, 2010)

Nice pics Lance. The house he is possing in, is that the total space of his greenhouse. A lot of work in such a small space!


----------



## jewel (Jul 17, 2010)

simply amazing! :clap: that must have been a "once in a life time" kind of experience!


----------



## Hera (Jul 17, 2010)

Awesome, Thanks!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm glad to see his plants are doing so well!


----------



## Jorch (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the photos! Great to see all those wonderful plants :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Jul 17, 2010)

Now I know what you can bring me back!  Say "Hi!" to Manrique for us.


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 18, 2010)

Impressive!!!! The pics, but esp. the plants!!!! Thanks!!! Jean


----------



## GuRu (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks for these impressive pics! 
Alfredo seems to be a very diligent breeder and the amount of new seedlings looks promising!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 18, 2010)

Wow, what a treat! Thanks for posting, you don't see this sort of thing everyday.


----------



## smartie2000 (Jul 18, 2010)

Shiva said:


> That beautiful stud is probably Living Fire.



I was thinking the same thing....
But living fire was a 4N. So the kovachii x living fire, which is a 3N, is fertile then? I would not have thought so


----------



## phrag guy (Jul 18, 2010)

very nice to see this


----------



## NYEric (Jul 18, 2010)

Could be Walter Schomburg!


----------



## Phragmatic (Jul 19, 2010)

Very impressive, thanks for sharing


----------



## Dupuy (Jul 19, 2010)

ay Senor Manrique, our real live orquide Kaiser Soze


----------



## gonewild (Jul 19, 2010)

I just asked Alfredo. it is "Living Fire".


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Jul 20, 2010)

Impressive to see so many large Phrag. kovachii's.
Thanks for sharing.

All the best,

Rob Z.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jul 22, 2010)

Those kovachii are impressive!


----------

